# L'infelicità



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

*L'infelicità*

cos'è l'infelicità?
non riuscire a perseguire i propri sogni o non averne?
sentirsi inadeguati in ogni situazione ?
voler essere sempre nel  posto in cui non si è?
Essere soli quando si vuole compagnia o essere in compagnia quando si vorrebbe essere soli?
Perchè si ha paura dell'infelicità?
é la condizione più frequente e conosciuta dal genere umano.
Dovremmo esserci abituati, infatti ci stupiamo molto di più quando siamo felici.
C'è quasi una sorta di pudore, di vergogna ad ammettere di essere infelici.
Infatti parliamo d'insoddisfazione, di malessere d'animo, di momento passeggero..io non ho mai conosciuto persone veramente felici.
A parte rari sprazzi di felicità passeggera io non lo sono mai stata davvero quindi  credo sia normale dire che sono infelice.
Il contrario è felice..quindi sono infelice.
No?


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

per me l'infelicità è quando si vorrebbe scomparire e non si ha nessun motivo (non in generale, ma la percezione interna che si ha) per non farlo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> per me l'infelicità è quando si vorrebbe scomparire e non si ha nessun motivo (non in generale, ma la percezione interna che si ha) per non farlo


ma tu sei mai stato felice veramente?
non dico per l'innamoramento o cose del genere
Intendo se hai mai detto: cazzo sì, credo proprio di essere felice!!


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu sei mai stato felice veramente?
> non dico per l'innamoramento o cose del genere
> Intendo se hai mai detto: cazzo sì, credo proprio di essere felice!!


 si...quando il giudice ha chiesto a mia figlia se avesse voluto tenere il cognome della madre o prendere il mio....la risposta mi pare ovvia...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

io un ricordo abbastanza recente di vera ,pura e felicità non ce l'ho.
Devo spingermi all'infanzia.
Durante l'infanzia non solo ero veramente felice ma avevo la fortuna di rendermene conto.
E' già tanto credo..


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si...quando il giudice ha chiesto a mia figlia se avesse voluto tenere il cognome della madre o prendere il mio....la risposta mi pare ovvia...


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

la prima volta che ho fatto l'amore con la mia ex....o quando l'ho vista arrivare il giorno del matrimonio...


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

quando sempre mia figlia ha detto come prima parola papà e non mamma...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

bhò...
io tento a malapena di esser serena (e quasi mai ci riesco..) 
la felicità è uno stato di grazia che per me è irraggiungibile.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io un ricordo abbastanza recente di vera ,pura e felicità non ce l'ho.
> Devo spingermi all'infanzia.
> Durante l'infanzia non solo ero veramente felice ma avevo la fortuna di rendermene conto.
> E' già tanto credo..


cioè durante il tuo fidanzamento e matrimonio non hai la percezione di aver passato un momento/periodo di felicità?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cioè durante il tuo fidanzamento e matrimonio non hai la percezione di aver passato un momento/periodo di felicità?


no. Mai.
Al matrimonio non ero affatto felice perchè sapevo benissimo che non sarebbe durato.Ne ero cosciente. Non ero ovviamente infelice ma neanche certo felice. Mi son sposata per motivi abbastanza difficili da comprendere ma non certo per amore allo stato puro.
Senbra una battuta ma ero molto più contenta al divorzio..si apriva una nuova strada..


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

*l'asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> cos'è l'infelicità?
> non riuscire a perseguire i propri sogni o non averne?
> sentirsi inadeguati in ogni situazione ?
> voler essere sempre nel posto in cui non si è?
> ...


la felicità è una cosa che hai dentro. e tu la hai per costituzione. sei di sana e robusta felicità. sei piena di felicità... non lo sai perché non conosci l'opposto.
le persone infelici ti portano via l'energia perché sono negative. tu sei positiva anche quando hai le balle girate.
gli infelici li riconosci perché non danno mai niente agli altri, ma prendono per loro stessi e basta.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Mai.
> *Al matrimonio non ero affatto felice perchè sapevo benissimo che non sarebbe durato.Ne ero cosciente*. Non ero ovviamente infelice ma neanche certo felice. Mi son sposata per motivi abbastanza difficili da comprendere ma non certo per amore allo stato puro.
> Senbra una battuta ma ero molto più contenta al divorzio..si apriva una nuova strada..


ma se sei stata scema dì che sei scema non che sei infelice, scusa eh..


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Mai.
> Al matrimonio non ero affatto felice perchè sapevo benissimo che non sarebbe durato.Ne ero cosciente. Non ero ovviamente infelice ma neanche certo felice. Mi son sposata per motivi abbastanza difficili da comprendere ma non certo per amore allo stato puro.


 beh, prova a spiegarmelo...ma nemmeno quando lo hai conosciuto?trovo difficile credere che si possa comunque arrivare ad un matrimonio (anche se coscienti che non durerà) se precedentemente non ci sia appunto stato innamoramento e, sempre appunto, felicità per averlo/a trovato/a


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se sei stata scema dì che sei scema non che sei infelice, scusa eh..


ma è stato reale a tirare in ballo il matrimonio!!!
un evento che non mi ha dato nessuna emozione di gran portata..


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la felicità è una cosa che hai dentro. e tu la hai per costituzione. sei di sana e robusta felicità. sei piena di felicità... non lo sai perché non conosci l'opposto.
> le persone infelici ti portano via l'energia perché sono negative. tu sei positiva anche quando hai le balle girate.
> gli infelici li riconosci perché non danno mai niente agli altri, ma prendono per loro stessi e basta.


questi sono gli egoisti...e non è detto che siano infelici...IMHO...


----------



## Old sperella (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io un ricordo abbastanza recente di vera ,pura e felicità non ce l'ho.
> Devo spingermi all'infanzia.
> Durante l'infanzia non solo ero veramente felice ma avevo la fortuna di rendermene conto.
> E' già tanto credo..


Io ho ricordi felici dell'inizio della storia con l'ex , dei cani ... Nulla di recente insomma .
Provo ad essere almeno serena , a volte ci riesco , a volte invece sono così demotivata che


----------



## Old sperella (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la felicità è una cosa che hai dentro. e tu la hai per costituzione. sei di sana e robusta felicità. sei piena di felicità... non lo sai perché non conosci l'opposto.
> le persone infelici ti portano via l'energia perché sono negative. tu sei positiva anche quando hai le balle girate.
> gli infelici li riconosci perché non danno mai niente agli altri, ma prendono per loro stessi e basta.


Più che degli infelici sembra la descrizione dei depressi


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh, prova a spiegarmelo...ma nemmeno quando lo hai conosciuto?trovo difficile credere che si possa comunque arrivare ad un matrimonio (anche se coscienti che non durerà) se precedentemente non ci sia appunto stato innamoramento e, sempre appunto, felicità per averlo/a trovato/a


avevo 20 anni quando l'ho conosciuto ed è una situazione di cui non mi va di parlare.
Sappi che non l'ho mai amato. Gli avrò voluto bene, era il primo uomo , volevo andarmene di casa, c'erano casini ma non ero innamorata davvero.
A 20 anni sei così..almeno io ero così.
Credo di avere amato solo un uomo nella mia vita. Anzi non credo, sono certa. E non era lui. E con quello che ho amato sì, forse per i primi due mesi sono stata davvero felice. Ma in tutti questi anni due mesi son pochini...


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo 20 anni quando l'ho conosciuto ed è una situazione di cui non mi va di parlare.
> Sappi che non l'ho mai amato. Gli avrò voluto bene, era il primo uomo , volevo andarmene di casa, c'erano casini ma non ero innamorata davvero.
> A 20 anni sei così..almeno io ero così.
> Credo di avere amato solo un uomo nella mia vita. Anzi non credo, sono certa. E non era lui. E con quello che ho amato sì, forse per i primi due mesi sono stata davvero felice. Ma in tutti questi anni due mesi son pochini...


 ok


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è stato reale a tirare in ballo il matrimonio!!!
> un evento che non mi ha dato nessuna emozione di gran portata..


allora sei io decido di fare la maratona di new york e schiatto dopo 1 km dici che sono stata infelice o scema, visto che lo sapevo anche prima che 42 km sono una follia?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la felicità è una cosa che hai dentro. e tu la hai per costituzione. sei di sana e robusta felicità. sei piena di felicità... non lo sai perché non conosci l'opposto.
> le persone infelici ti portano via l'energia perché sono negative. tu sei positiva anche quando hai le balle girate.
> gli infelici li riconosci perché non danno mai niente agli altri, ma prendono per loro stessi e basta.


tu scambi la positività o il galleggiare sopra questa merda (chi indovina chi l'ha scritto?) con la felicità.
Io cerco di essere positiva ma non c'entra una minchia con la felicità.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora sei io decido di fare la maratona di new york e schiatto dopo un km dici che sono stata infelice o scema, visto che lo sapevo prima che 42 km non so neanche quanti sono?


 scema è riferito ad una condizione che colleghi ad una scelta...l'infelicità è invece la sensazione che quella scelta al limite ti procura...come fai a paragonare le due cose?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora sei io decido di fare la maratona di new york e schiatto dopo 1 km dici che sono stata infelice o scema, visto che lo sapevo anche prima che 42 km sono una follia?



è vero. Sono stata scema.
Infatti però non mi riferivo certo alla mia infelicità nel matrimonio...rispondevo a reale..


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> questi sono gli egoisti...e non è detto che siano infelici...IMHO...


non è affatto vero. l'egoista felice è uno che vive 3 mt sopra il cielo e gli dei lo aiutano pure. l'egoista infelice sta 3 mt sotto terra e vuole trascinarti sotto con lui.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è affatto vero. l'egoista felice è uno che vive 3 mt sopra il cielo e gli dei lo aiutano pure. l'egoista infelice sta 3 mt sotto terra e vuole trascinarti sotto con lui.


 si ma ti rendi comunque conto che la caratteristica principale di coloro di cui tu parli è l'egoismo? la felicità o l'infelicità dell'egoista in oggetto è un appendice...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è affatto vero. l'egoista felice è uno che vive 3 mt sopra il cielo e gli dei lo aiutano pure. l'egoista infelice sta 3 mt sotto terra e vuole trascinarti sotto con lui.


quello è lo stronzo non l'infelice.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io ,ripeto, non sono felice ma se altri lo sono sono contenta..


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scema è riferito ad una condizione che colleghi ad una scelta...l'infelicità è invece la sensazione che quella scelta al limite ti procura...come fai a paragonare le due cose?


Alex, la felicità è un attimo non una condizione.. ma puoi viverla solo se ce la hai dentro.
l'infelicità viene troppo spesso confusa con la tristezza ma non è la stessa cosa, tanto è vero che una persona depressa per un evento traumatico quasi sempre si riprende, mentre il depresso infelice cronico cronicizza il suo stato arrivando a diventare un egoista in senso negativo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Alex, la felicità è un attimo non una condizione.. ma puoi viverla solo se ce la hai dentro.
> l'infelicità viene troppo spesso confusa con la tristezza ma non è la stessa cosa, tanto è vero che una persona depressa per un evento traumatico quasi sempre si riprende, mentre il depresso infelice cronico cronicizza il suo stato arrivando a diventare un egoista in senso negativo.


ma uno come fa ad averla dentro?


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Alex, la felicità è un attimo non una condizione.. ma puoi viverla solo se ce la hai dentro.
> l'infelicità viene troppo spesso confusa con la tristezza ma non è la stessa cosa, tanto è vero che una persona depressa per un evento traumatico quasi sempre si riprende, mentre il depresso infelice cronico cronicizza il suo stato arrivando a diventare un egoista in senso negativo.


 secondo me stai facendo confusione....depressione, infelicità, egoismo...non capisco...e c'ho pure un mal di testa che me la staccherei....


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma uno come fa ad averla dentro?


 infatti la felicità per me è una condizione che arriva dall'esterno...la positività ed affacciarsi alla vita con entusiasmo sono cose differenti dalla felicità...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello è lo stronzo non l'infelice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi dei due? perché, vedi, è facile dare dello stronzo a uno che è felice.. molto, ma molto facile..
se lo stronzo infelice muove quasi com-passione, lo stronzo felice muove quasi sempre l'invidia.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> infatti la felicità per me è una condizione che arriva dall'esterno...la positività ed affacciarsi alla vita con entusiasmo sono cose differenti dalla felicità...


no. la felicità o la hai dentro o niente potrà mai dartela. è come il talento.
le persone VIVE, che non vuol dire che respirano, sanno cosa vuol dire avere la felicità dentro. io sono una persona triste ma piena di felicità.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi dei due? perché, vedi, è facile dare dello stronzo a uno che è felice.. molto, ma molto facile..
> se lo stronzo infelice muove quasi com-passione, lo stronzo felice muove quasi sempre l'invidia.


anna non ci sto capendo un cazzo...
secondo me non c'entrano questi esempi con l'infelicità
Tu dici che uno ha dentro la felicità ma da dove cazzo la prende? per natura? e perchè non se ne rende conto?
Se uno non è bastardo con gli altri perchè è infelice allora vuol dire che non è veramente infelice perchè se no se ne sbatterebbe e farebbe di tutto perchè fossero infelici anche gli altri ??
Non capisco...


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi dei due? perché, vedi, è facile dare dello stronzo a uno che è felice.. molto, ma molto facile..
> se lo stronzo infelice muove quasi com-passione, lo stronzo felice muove quasi sempre l'invidia.


a me uno stronzo felice (come fai a saperlo poi..glielo chiedi?) non fa nessuna invidia...magari rabbia perchè è uno stronzo, se la sua stronzaggine è rivolta a me...se poi è uno stronzo felice a me interessa meno che di un nulla...


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. la felicità o la hai dentro o niente potrà mai dartela. è come il talento.
> le persone VIVE, che non vuol dire che respirano, sanno cosa vuol dire avere la felicità dentro. io sono una persona triste ma piena di felicità.


 ti dico solo, come sospettavo, che mi stai facendo aumentare il mal di testa...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. la felicità o la hai dentro o niente potrà mai dartela. è come il talento.
> le persone VIVE, che non vuol dire che respirano, sanno cosa vuol dire avere la felicità dentro. *io sono una persona triste ma piena di felicità.*


questo si capisce benissimo Anna.
Ed è quello che ti rende una donna speciale


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna non ci sto capendo un cazzo...
> secondo me non c'entrano questi esempi con l'infelicità
> Tu dici che uno ha dentro la felicità ma da dove cazzo la prende? per natura? e perchè non se ne rende conto?
> Se uno non è bastardo con gli altri perchè è infelice allora vuol dire che non è veramente infelice perchè se no se ne sbatterebbe e farebbe di tutto perchè fossero infelici anche gli altri ??
> Non capisco...


quando fai una delle tue battute del cazzo sul forum (piccolo esempio) e lo fai con il tuo stile, io so, sento, che sei una persona felice... perché sei per costituzione portata alla felicità...
questo per me fa di te una persona felice e non il fatto che tu viva un momento fantastico di vita, visto che solo i superficiali si accontentano.  le persone introspettive e sensibili, per loro natura, vivono perennemente su quella altalena che è l'esser vivi...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si...quando il giudice ha chiesto a mia figlia se avesse voluto tenere il cognome della madre o prendere il mio....la risposta mi pare ovvia...


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ti dico solo, come sospettavo, che mi stai facendo aumentare il mal di testa...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando fai una delle tue battute del cazzo sul forum (piccolo esempio) e lo fai con il tuo stile, io so, sento, che sei una persona felice... perché sei per costituzione portata alla felicità...
> questo per me fa di te una persona felice e non il fatto che tu viva un momento fantastico di vita, visto che solo i superficiali si accontentano.  le persone introspettive e sensibili, per loro natura, vivono perennemente su quella altalena che è l'esser vivi...


sarò portata ma non lo sono affatto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








però devo rileggerti attentamente perchè hai scritto delle cose molto profonde.
Ci penso su Anna. 
Tu dici sempre delle cose su cui riflettere.
Sei proprio una bella persona.
Notte a tutti


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarò portata ma non lo sono affatto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 notte asu..anche io vado..buona notte a tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando fai una delle tue battute del cazzo sul forum (piccolo esempio) e lo fai con il tuo stile, io so, sento, che sei una persona felice... perché sei per costituzione portata alla felicità...
> questo per me fa di te una persona felice e non il fatto che tu viva un momento fantastico di vita, visto che solo i superficiali si accontentano. le persone introspettive e sensibili, per loro natura, vivono perennemente su quella altalena che è l'esser vivi...


Concordo con te su questo e sulle altre cose che hai scritto in proposito ...anche quelle che non ho capito benissimo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Anch'io sono una persona positiva e in grado di percepire i momenti di felicità.
Poi i picchi di felicità ci sono per tutti ...come gli abissi di infelicità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarò portata ma non lo sono affatto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





reale ha detto:


> notte asu..anche io vado..buona notte a tutti...


Notte a tutti/e  quelli che vanno a dormire ...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2009)

attimi di felicità ne ho conosciuti anche io.

e non c'è innammoramento di mezzo.non ci sono persone, era cosa che ero riuscita a fare  con me stessa...cavolo, scusate, mi vergogno a raccontare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> attimi di felicità ne ho conosciuti anche io.
> 
> e non c'è innammoramento di mezzo.non ci sono persone, era cosa che ero riuscita a fare con me stessa...cavolo, scusate, mi vergogno a raccontare.


 ..beh credo che tutti abbiano provato un'esaltazione felice quando (ad esempio) hanno imparato ad andare in bicicletta...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2009)

notte.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..beh credo che tutti abbiano provato un'esaltazione felice quando (ad esempio) hanno imparato ad andare in bicicletta...



no, io allora non fui cosi felice.

tu ricordi tanta felicità inquella occasione?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io un ricordo abbastanza recente di vera ,pura e felicità non ce l'ho.
> Devo spingermi all'infanzia.
> Durante l'infanzia non solo ero veramente felice ma avevo la fortuna di rendermene conto.
> E' già tanto credo..


che imprimatur...complimenti a Tua mamma e Papà.


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

..l'infelicità...era la faccia di Mourinho stasera

ih ih ih 



























(scusate non sono riuscito a trattenermi, magari più tardi leggo tutto)


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

la felicità più bella è riconoscere un nostro pensiero felice in qualcosa che si manifesta dopo che noi lo avevamo pensato o visto con gli occhi dell'anima e di solito sono le cose più semplici. non è la realizzazione di un desiderio, perché quello è già "passato".

è riconoscere un nostro pensiero in qualcosa che ci passa davanti senza che lo aspettassimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..l'infelicità...era la faccia di Mourinho stasera
> 
> ih ih ih
> 
> ...


HI,hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, io allora non fui cosi felice.
> 
> tu ricordi tanta felicità inquella occasione?


E' stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente quando hai parlato di un'esperienza di felicità non legata ad altre persone.
L'esperienza la ricordo bene e la scena di Kramer contro Kramer in cui il bambino impara ad andare in bicicletta mi commuove sempre.
Era per dire che vedevo la felicità solitaria legata alla soddisfazione di sè.
Poi c'è la felicità solitaria legata al godimento artistico o della natura.

Ma io sono banale e i più importanti momenti di felicità sono legati ai figli ...il primo abbraccio è di un'intensita indimenticabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la felicità più bella è riconoscere un nostro pensiero felice in qualcosa che si manifesta dopo che noi lo avevamo pensato o visto con gli occhi dell'anima e di solito sono le cose più semplici. non è la realizzazione di un desiderio, perché quello è già "passato".
> 
> è riconoscere un nostro pensiero in qualcosa che ci passa davanti senza che lo aspettassimo.


 Puoi spiegarti meglio o esemplificare?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarti meglio o esemplificare?


è quello che hai detto tu di quella scena di kramer vs kramer... la felicità regalata da qualcosa di inatteso. come si può spiegare quello che si sente in un momento del genere?
la felicità è quello che abbiamo pensato magari tanti anni prima e che è rimasto impresso nella nostra memoria e poi ...si manifesta in un attimo stupendo che il nostro inconscio avverte ancor prima di noi.
è riconoscersi.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente quando hai parlato di un'esperienza di felicità non legata ad altre persone.
> L'esperienza la ricordo bene e la scena di Kramer contro Kramer in cui il bambino impara ad andare in bicicletta mi commuove sempre.
> Era per dire che vedevo la felicità solitaria legata alla soddisfazione di sè.
> Poi c'è la felicità solitaria legata al godimento artistico o della natura.
> ...


Io pure. Ho ricordo di periodi felici pre Sbarella... ma niente raggiunge i picchi di felicita' raggiunti in questi ultimi 3 anni


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

La felicità è avere diversi desideri(il sole, il sesso, il mare, l'amore, la birra, un sorriso, uno sguardo... e mille altri) e non soddisfarli mai fino in fondo.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Concordo anche sul fatto che la felicita' e' un modo di porsi... in genere io rimango abbastanza positiva (per quanto una iperealista possa essere positiva 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

è vero...la prima volta che la bicicletta non si ribalta e vai prima traballando e poi fila via dritta è un momento di pura felcità!!
mi ricordo ancora che ero in campagna..
che figata che me l'avete fatto tornare in mente!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è vero...la prima volta che la bicicletta non si ribalta e vai prima traballando e poi fila via dritta è un momento di pura felcità!!
> mi ricordo ancora che ero in campagna..
> che figata che me l'avete fatto tornare in mente!!


A me pedalare in bicicletta rende veramente felice... non sto scherzando.
I momenti piu' felici non legati a mia figlia vedono me in bicicletta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... certe mattine di sole ascoltando Ludovico ho anche pensato che dio potesse esistere e che magari sono io


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la felicità più bella è riconoscere un nostro pensiero felice in qualcosa che si manifesta dopo che noi lo avevamo pensato o visto con gli occhi dell'anima e di solito sono le cose più semplici. non è la realizzazione di un desiderio, perché quello è già "passato".
> 
> è riconoscere un nostro pensiero in qualcosa che ci passa davanti senza che lo aspettassimo.


che bel 3d Asu!

mi riconosco esattamente in questa tua Anna, i momenti felici che ho passato sono scaturiti così, non da un'evento  o da un risultato... da una scintilla dell'anima. Questa condizione poi mi accompagna per abbastanza tempo nonostante le avversità, la continua ricerca di quella scintilla è parte della conduzione di vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

*mati*



matilde ha detto:


> che bel 3d Asu!
> 
> mi riconosco esattamente in questa tua Anna, i momenti felici che ho passato sono scaturiti così, non da un'evento  o da un risultato... da una scintilla dell'anima. Questa condizione poi mi accompagna per abbastanza tempo nonostante le avversità, la continua ricerca di quella scintilla è parte della conduzione di vita.



Matilde, bella espressione, è proprio cosi!!!

è una scintilla, dura l'attimo di una scintilla, è la condizione mentale, o dell'anima che ricerca...e nel momento in cui è soddisfatta è come  se si esaurisse
E quindi si ricomincia d 'accapo. è una necessità.

e se non    ricomncia spontaneamente...so' cassi.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me pedalare in bicicletta rende veramente felice... non sto scherzando.
> I momenti piu' felici non legati a mia figlia vedono me in bicicletta
> 
> 
> ...


pure ammè.tanto.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cos'è l'infelicità?
> non riuscire a perseguire i propri sogni o non averne?
> sentirsi inadeguati in ogni situazione ?
> voler essere sempre nel posto in cui non si è?
> ...


io ho provato frustrazione, delusione e paura ma mai infelicità...!


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Matilde, bella espressione, è proprio cosi!!!
> 
> è una scintilla, dura l'attimo di una scintilla, è la condizione mentale, o dell'anima che ricerca...e nel momento in cui è soddisfatta è come  se si esaurisse
> E quindi si ricomincia d 'accapo. è una necessità.
> ...


si Micio, per me quella scintilla dura anche a lungo... ma è così raro che rinasca sponanea! Non sopporto poi le persone che se ne dimenticano.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io ho provato frustrazione, delusione e paura ma mai infelicità...!


e cos' è per te l'infelicità vere?


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

*persa*



> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente quando hai parlato di un'esperienza di felicità non legata ad altre persone.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > e vedevi bene, tant'è che l'attimo che mi èvenuto inmente di cui ieri sera mi vergognavo è legato alla soddisfazione di aver fatto una cosa che amavo moltissimo fare. l'avevo realizzata, inminciavo a realizzare dopo tanto lavoro. ed ero felice. fu un attimo..ma era una conquista importantissima.
> 
> 
> e perchè te ne vergogni micè??


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> e cos' è per te l'infelicità vere?


..e allora a sto punto mi sa che l'infelicità è una condizione che silenziosamente dice alla tua coscienza" non ce l'ho fatta " "ho fallito "..poi accade che l'energia..la chimica..ci mette in circolazione il bisogno di ricercarla ancora...

forse la felicità quindi è quando _si cerca_..o quantomeno non si smette di cercare


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e perchè te ne vergogni micè??
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no lo so...Asu...
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e cos' è per te l'infelicità vere?


 
Penso bisogna distinguere il dolore dall'infelicità.

Il Dolore spesso è oggettivo (malattie, alienazione, mancanza di lavoro, fino all'estremo di chi è vittima di abusi e crimini).

L'infelicità è una condizione ablativa  a mio avviso (in - felicità) dove non si puo' essere felici perché non si sono nemmeno poste le base per la serenità.

Penso sia quella che si prova quando si ha la sensazione di aver sprecato le proprie risorse (emotive, intellettive, fisiche, etc.), e la propria vita...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bella lei!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso bisogna distinguere il dolore dall'infelicità.
> 
> Il Dolore spesso è oggettivo (malattie, alienazione, mancanza di lavoro, fino all'estremo di chi è vittima di abusi e crimini).
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso bisogna distinguere il dolore dall'infelicità.
> 
> Il Dolore spesso è oggettivo (malattie, alienazione, mancanza di lavoro, fino all'estremo di chi è vittima di abusi e crimini).
> 
> ...


concordo.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

o forse , molto più semplicemente, l'infelicità è essere , sentirsi infelici, rassegnarsi e non fare niente per mutare questa condizione.
Non avere più voglia di essere felici...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o forse , molto più semplicemente, l'infelicità è essere , sentirsi infelici, rassegnarsi e non fare niente per mutare questa condizione.
> *Non avere più voglia di essere felici*...


 Dai, non credo si possa non aver più voglia di essere felici. A meno che non si viva uno stato depressivo. Però lottando, anche da lì se ne può uscire.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Che bel 3d! Brava, Asu.
Personalmente sono una persona abbastanza nostalgica, tendo molto a esaltare la felicità passata rischiando in tal modo di compromettere o non cogliere quella presente.
Allo stesso tempo mi reputo una persona positiva, che tiene duro e non si lascia scoraggiare. Il punto è che, secondo me, si mitizza troppo la felicità rischiando di inseguirla a vuoto senza riconoscerla mai


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

la consapevolezza dell'essere felici è una fortuna che non tutti hanno.
così come c'è chi è felice con poco e chi invece con tanto non lo è.
io sono stata felice da morire, e me ne sono sempre resa conto.
infelice veramente credo pochissime volte.
il resto è depressione, insoddisfazione, e altre one che odio.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Non c'entra molto con la felicità ma con le possibilità.
Quand'ero in Bielorussia la "mia" bimba giocava lanciando un sacchetto di plastica in aria e lo inseguiva saltando...si divertiva un mondo. Proviamo a proporre un gioco del genere ad un ns bambino come minimo ci manda a quel paese. ecco, forse la felicità dipende anche dalla capacità di sapersi accontantare, non intesa in senso negativo come mancanza di aspirazioni ma come consapevolezza


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non c'entra molto con la felicità ma con le possibilità.
> Quand'ero in Bielorussia la "mia" bimba giocava lanciando un sacchetto di plastica in aria e lo inseguiva saltando...si divertiva un mondo. Proviamo a proporre un gioco del genere ad un ns bambino come minimo ci manda a quel paese. ecco, forse la felicità dipende anche dalla capacità di sapersi accontantare, non intesa in senso negativo come mancanza di aspirazioni ma come consapevolezza


è veramente difficile interpretare la felicità...
c'è l'allegria, la serenità, la soddisfazione, l'essere appagati..
felicità per me però è qualcosa di più ...metafisico.
uno stato di grazia, un fondersi con l'armonia totale e sentirsene parte.


----------



## ranatan (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è veramente difficile interpretare la felicità...
> c'è l'allegria, la serenità, la soddisfazione, l'essere appagati..
> felicità per me però è qualcosa di più ...metafisico.
> uno stato di grazia, un fondersi con l'armonia totale e sentirsene parte.


Io sono stata realmente infelice nel periodo di rottura con mio marito. 
Stavo male da morire per la situazione terribile che si era creata e soffrivo per mia figlia, per ciò che le stavamo facendo.
Sono stati mesi in cui a volte mi chiedevo se fosse stato meglio morire.
Adesso mi vengono i brividi a pensarci.
Felice davvero lo sono stata quando ho saputo di essere incinta la prima volta e lo sono ogni volta che vedo mia figlia allegra.
Lo sono stata anche per lavoro, quando ho vinto un concorso per me importantissimo.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è veramente difficile interpretare la felicità...
> c'è l'allegria, la serenità, la soddisfazione, l'essere appagati..
> felicità per me però è qualcosa di più ...metafisico.
> uno stato di grazia, un fondersi con l'armonia totale e sentirsene parte.


 
secondo me la felicità è un insieme di tutte queste cose.


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

felice ero ieri, fuori diluviava,non avevo nessun impegno,  mi sono seduta su un puffo ad ascoltare la pioggia, a ringraziare per tutto quello che ho, e a maledire per quello che non ho.


----------



## ranatan (27 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me la felicità è un insieme di tutte queste cose.


Però, non so a voi, a me la felicità a volte mette ansia...nel senso che raramente ammetto di esserlo, perchè ho paura che possa succedere qualcosa che me la porti via. Allora, anche se in quel momento lo sono, cerco cempre di controllarla, di minimizzarla perchè penso che non durerà a lungo.
Sono abbastanza pessimista di natura!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> felice ero ieri, fuori diluviava,non avevo nessun impegno,  mi sono seduta su un puffo ad ascoltare la pioggia, a ringraziare per tutto quello che ho, e a maledire per quello che non ho.


sì, forse la felicità io dico che non c'è perchè la cerco in cose troppo grandi e lontane.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, forse la felicità io dico che non c'è perchè la cerco in cose troppo grandi e lontane.


è questo il punto. secondo me ci si aspetta troppo dalla felicità e non la si riconosce


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è questo il punto. secondo me ci si aspetta troppo dalla felicità e non la si riconosce


per esempio, io e te, con un arrostino di lonza sul fuoco, le patate in forno e una boccia di vino buono siamo felici come due pasquette


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per esempio, io e te, con un arrostino di lonza sul fuoco, le patate in forno e una boccia di vino buono siamo felici come due pasquette


in effetti credo proprio di sì


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la consapevolezza dell'essere felici è una fortuna che non tutti hanno.
> così come c'è chi è felice con poco e chi invece con tanto non lo è.
> io sono stata felice da morire, e me ne sono sempre resa conto.
> *infelice veramente credo pochissime volte.*
> *il resto è depressione, insoddisfazione, e altre one che odio*.


Concordo con te.

Più che di reale infelicità potrei parlare di insoddisfazione, ma in genere mi accorgo di essere felice.

Credo che la positività e la serenità siano un buon trampolino per raggiungere apici di felicità, anche se non debbono per forza rappresentare "traguardi" eccelsi.

L'ultima volta che mi son sentito felice, ad esempio, è stato quando ho riseminato il prato e ho visto che è venuto come desideravo.
Può sembrare banale, ma forse è proprio nel riconoscere queste banalità che ci si predispone meglio alla felicità.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Concordo con te.
> 
> Più che di reale infelicità potrei parlare di insoddisfazione, ma in genere mi accorgo di essere felice.
> 
> ...


bhè, io parlavo di una felicità  diversa. Quella , secondo me ,è soddisfazione, serenità, positività...
non riesco a farmi capire forse.
Ma poi il tred era l'infelicità non la felicità


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, io parlavo di una felicità diversa. Quella , secondo me ,è soddisfazione, serenità, positività...
> non riesco a farmi capire forse.
> Ma poi il tred era l'infelicità non la felicità


però l'infelicità è l'opposto della felicità, se almeno riuscissimo a definire una delle 2 di conseguenza avremo un'idea di cosa possa essere l'altra


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però l'infelicità è l'opposto della felicità, se almeno riusciamo a fefinire una delle 2 di conseguenza avremo un'idea di cosa sarà l'altra


infatti sarebbe interessante cercare di definire quello che ci farebbe felici per capire se lo siamo o no..
Ora ci penso su.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti sarebbe interessante cercare di definire quello che ci farebbe felici per capire se lo siamo o no..
> Ora ci penso su.


 Vuoi definire qualcosa di difficilmente definibile? Usa la negazione, funziona sempre bene.
Inizia a dire cosa non ti rende felice...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vuoi definire qualcosa di difficilmente definibile? Usa la negazione, funziona sempre bene.
> * Inizia a dire cosa non ti rende felice*...


un botto di cose....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, io parlavo di una felicità diversa. Quella , secondo me ,è soddisfazione, serenità, positività...
> non riesco a farmi capire forse.
> Ma poi il tred era l'infelicità non la felicità





soleluna80 ha detto:


> però l'infelicità è l'opposto della felicità, se almeno riusciamo a fefinire una delle 2 di conseguenza avremo un'idea di cosa sarà l'altra


Infatti...come diceva prima mi pare verena, l'infelicità si può definire come assenza di felicità...più che come sentire autonomo.

Non credo vi sia una felicità "diversa" dal sentirsi appagati, sereni, dal non desiderare altro da quel che si sta vivendo in quel momento...ma senza quel sentire interiore, quell'esserne coscienti, tutto è piatto, "normale", indifferenziato...e ci porta dritti filati all'ìinfelicità, alla mancanza di riconoscimento di quegli stati d'animo, all'insoddisfazione di una continua ricerca di quel che non troviamo non perchè non c'è, ma perchè non lo riconosciamo...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

*Hai detto niente!!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti...come diceva prima mi pare verena, l'infelicità si può definire come assenza di felicità...più che come sentire autonomo.
> 
> Non credo vi sia una felicità "diversa" dal sentirsi appagati, sereni, *dal non* *desiderare altro da quel che si sta vivendo in quel momento.*..ma senza quel sentire interiore, quell'esserne coscienti, tutto è piatto, "normale", indifferenziato...e ci porta dritti filati all'ìinfelicità, alla mancanza di riconoscimento di quegli stati d'animo, all'insoddisfazione di una continua ricerca di quel che non troviamo non perchè non c'è, ma perchè non lo riconosciamo...


questa credo sia la felicità pura ma a me non è mai capitato...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un botto di cose....


 è da lì che devi partire, e non da quelle cose ti renderebbero felice.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vuoi definire qualcosa di difficilmente definibile? Usa la negazione, funziona sempre bene.
> Inizia a dire cosa non ti rende felice...


Anche io vado sempre per esclusione... mi viene automatico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche al supermercato


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è da lì che devi partire, e non da quelle cose ti renderebbero felice.



ma devo fare una fatica della Madonna!!
cioè la consapevolezza  di quello che mi rende "infelice" ce l'ho chiara.
E' il passaggio seguente che mi manca, il decidere di entrare in azione e far si che le cose cambino..


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io vado sempre per esclusione... mi viene automatico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guarda che il principio dell'esclusione è di una potenza tremenda!


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma devo fare una fatica della Madonna!!
> *cioè la consapevolezza di quello che mi rende "infelice" ce l'ho chiara.*
> E' il passaggio seguente che mi manca, il decidere di entrare in azione e far si che le cose cambino..


 Se ti è chiaro ciò che ti rende infelice, come mai ti costa così fatica eliminarlo? Voglio dire, è una fatica esistenziale, o cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti è chiaro ciò che ti rende infelice, come mai ti costa così fatica eliminarlo? Voglio dire, è una fatica esistenziale, o cosa?


non lo so....
ci sono cose che non riesco a cambiare anche se mi rendono infelice.
Alcune non dipendono totalmente da me anche se so benissimo che potrei migliorarle ma non lo faccio perchè non sono certa dei risultati e mi costa fatica mentale e fisica...
Questo mio non riuscire ad agire ed  essere pronta a fare fatica per esempio mi procura infelicità


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma devo fare una fatica della Madonna!!
> cioè la consapevolezza di quello che mi rende "infelice" ce l'ho chiara.
> E' il passaggio seguente che mi manca, il decidere di entrare in azione e far si che le cose cambino..


 
ok, se posso chiedere:cosa ti rende infelice?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so....
> ci sono cose che non riesco a cambiare anche se mi rendono infelice.
> Alcune non dipendono totalmente da me anche se so benissimo che potrei migliorarle ma non lo faccio perchè non sono certa dei risultati e mi costa fatica mentale e fisica...
> Questo mio non riuscire ad agire ed essere pronta a fare fatica per esempio mi procura infelicità


un serpente che si morde la coda, insomma


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> un serpente che si morde la coda, insomma


purtroppo sì...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so....
> ci sono cose che non riesco a cambiare anche se mi rendono infelice.
> Alcune non dipendono totalmente da me anche se so benissimo che potrei migliorarle ma non lo faccio perchè non sono certa dei risultati e mi costa fatica mentale e fisica...
> *Questo mio non riuscire ad agire ed essere pronta a fare fatica per esempio mi procura infelicità*


 Lo credo bene... averne la consapevolezza, e nonostante questo non riuscire ad agire, di per sè è massacrante.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo credo bene... averne la consapevolezza, e nonostante questo non riuscire ad agire, di per sè è massacrante.


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non lo so....
> *ci sono cose che non riesco a cambiare anche se mi rendono infelice.*
> Alcune non dipendono totalmente da me anche se so benissimo che potrei migliorarle ma non lo faccio perchè *non sono certa dei risultati e mi costa fatica mentale e fisica...*
> *Questo mio non riuscire ad agire ed essere pronta a fare fatica per esempio mi procura infelicità*


ma questa è pigrizia, anche mentale.
senza contare il discorso che per molti e spesso crogiolarsi nell'infelicità è molto gratificante


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cos'è l'infelicità?
> non riuscire a perseguire i propri sogni o non averne?
> sentirsi inadeguati in ogni situazione ?
> voler essere sempre nel posto in cui non si è?
> ...


 
Per essere una infelice chiacchieri troppo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma questa è pigrizia, anche mentale.
> senza contare il discorso che per molti e spesso crogiolarsi nell'infelicità è molto gratificante


bhò...non lo trovo gratificante ma forse meno pesante che agire.
Concordo che sia una mia cazzata ma è così.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Per essere una infelice chiacchieri troppo


perchè?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *bhò...non lo trovo gratificante ma forse meno pesante che agire*.
> Concordo che sia una mia cazzata ma è così.


bingo! è sempre difficile rimettersi in gioco anche perchè il rischio di delusioni è alto.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> bingo! è sempre difficile rimettersi in gioco anche perchè il rischio di delusioni è alto.


lo so


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?


 Era una battuta.
non mi dai l'idea di una infelice...credo tu sia momentaneamrnte giuù di corda, ma non credo tu sia realmente infelice.
Concordo con Anna quando dice che l'infelicità, o la felicità è una predisposizione. Tu non sei predisposta all'infelicità....sei solo upò arrabbiata con la vita. Almeno è l'impressione che mi dài. Potrei sbagliare.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so


ma no nè peggio non provarci neanche?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Aprile 2009)

quoto soleluna, la felicità si ha quando si riesce ad apprezzare le piccole cose che abbiamo, quando si riesce a concentrarci su qualcosa che ci possa dare gratificazione, gioia... 

asu, nn mi sembri infelice, mi sembri insoddisfatta e l'insoddisfazione è uno stato 'correggibile', l'infelicità è irreversibile, è il nn avere più speranze, è l'arrendersi all'insoddisfazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Era una battuta.
> non mi dai l'idea di una infelice...credo tu sia momentaneamrnte giuù di corda, ma non credo tu sia realmente infelice.
> Concordo con Anna quando dice che l'infelicità, o la felicità è una predisposizione. Tu non sei predisposta all'infelicità....sei solo upò arrabbiata con la vita. Almeno è l'impressione che mi dài. Potrei sbagliare.


ma sapete che non capisco perchè dite così? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io sono una cazzara che ama ridere, scherzare, cercare di prendere la vita poco sul serio ma di fondo sono una bella pessimista...
comunque hai perfettamente ragione: sono veramente incazzata con la vita.
Mi fa bene dirlo! sono incazzata con la vita.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Per assurdo continuare a fare cose che ci rendono infelici e' una sorta di felicita'


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per assurdo continuare a fare cose che ci rendono infelici e' una sorta di felicita'


è vero, ci sono persone che si crogiolano su questo


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sapete che non capisco perchè dite così?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finalmente ci siamo. è normale essere incazzati con la vita in certi periodi ma questo non significa non aver mai provato la felicità. Urla la tua incazzatura e poi basta, ricomincia...ora è acuta, non farla diventare cronica


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...


vedila in questa luce:lo hai fatto per ritrovare quella felicità che non ricordi più. Forza lale! all'inizio è durissima!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...


....................


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...


ehm... ma è successo davvero...? in tal caso ti abbraccio.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...


Lale,


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

E' successo, sì...decisione a lungo soppesata e sofferta ma, credo, inevitabile....ora, però, non riesco a tolgiermi dalla testa i suoi occhi lucidi e se prima stavo male ora mi sento peggio...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' successo, sì...decisione a lungo soppesata e sofferta ma, credo, inevitabile....ora, però, non riesco a tolgiermi dalla testa i suoi occhi lucidi e se prima stavo male ora mi sento peggio...


non pensare solo agli occhi lucidi, pensa a cosa ti ha portato a questa sofferta decisione


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

Comunque me lo ricordo un momento in cui mi sono detta "Cavolo, ora sono davvero felice": ero a Londra, in pausa durante un turno di lavoro massacrante, seduta su di una panchina al parco con un frullato in mano e i piedi doloranti...ho sentito che ero diventata grande, che avrei potuto fare qualsiasi cosa da sola...quella è stata la sensazione di felicità più grande che abbia mai provato


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' successo, sì...decisione a lungo soppesata e sofferta ma, credo, inevitabile....ora, però, non riesco a tolgiermi dalla testa i suoi occhi lucidi e se prima stavo male ora mi sento peggio...


dev'essere durissima..


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E' successo, sì...decisione a lungo soppesata e sofferta ma, credo, inevitabile....ora, però, non riesco a tolgiermi dalla testa i suoi occhi lucidi e se prima stavo male ora mi sento peggio...


 E' normale, sarebbe strano il contrario. Se hai davvero deciso, dovrai affrontare il dolore di quegli occhi. All'inizio si sta peggio d prima... però non so spiegarlo a parole, contemporaneamente meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' normale, sarebbe strano il contrario. Se hai davvero deciso, dovrai affrontare il dolore di quegli occhi. All'inizio si sta peggio d prima... però non so spiegarlo a parole, contemporaneamente meglio.



La resa e' liberazione


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' normale, sarebbe strano il contrario. Se hai davvero deciso, dovrai affrontare il dolore di quegli occhi. All'inizio si sta peggio d prima... però non so spiegarlo a parole, contemporaneamente meglio.


sì. Lale per esempio sta facendo qualcosa di difficile e faticoso per non continuare ad essere infelice!


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

Non voglio uscire dal tuo tema, Asu, apro un altro thred, ok?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non voglio uscire dal tuo tema, Asu, apro un altro thred, ok?



non sei ot lale. resta tranquillamente qui!


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La resa e' liberazione


 Assolutamente si! Mi sa che proprio per questo, tante volte non vogliamo arrenderci... la libertà terrorizza l'uomo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cos'è l'infelicità?
> non riuscire a perseguire i propri sogni o non averne?
> sentirsi inadeguati in ogni situazione ?
> voler essere sempre nel posto in cui non si è?
> ...


 non ti so rispondere: parto dalla considerazione che la felicità assoluta non esiste, ma ci sono momenti di gioia pura, e mi ritengo fortunata ad averne vissuti tanti e ad averli saputi riconscere mentre li vivevo....
se non esiste la felicità assoluta non c'è nemmeno l'opposto, ma momenti di infelicità pura....mi sono incartata


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì. Lale per esempio sta facendo qualcosa di difficile e faticoso per non continuare ad essere infelice!


 Vero. Certo, questo è un grande taglio... ma quando arriva il momento e si prende la decisione, non bisogna indugiare IMHO.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...


Direi che stai inseguendo la tua felicità (sembra blasfemo dirlo ora come ora...) fuggendo da quella che senti come infelicità....

Al contrario di quello che si è detto finora, nel tuo caso la negazione dell'infelicità potrebbe trasformarsi in felicità...anche se oggi è difficile crederlo...

Un abbraccio forte forte lale...


----------



## Old matilde (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'infelicità per me oggi è questo: andarmene stamattina da casa mia con poche cose di ricambio nella borsa sapendo che stasera, probabilmente, non tornerò; guardare gli occhi di mio marito, lucidi per la prima in dieci anni, e dover reprimere l'istinto di abbracciarlo...sapere che tutta la mia vita, quella che sognavo di avere con lui, probabilmente è finita. In questi dieci anni la felicità e l'infelicità, per me, sono state sempre legate a lui: ricordo di essere stata felice ma non ricordo più quando...








oggi ho vissuto un altra amarezza, un'altro sassolino nella zavorra, spero che la tua decisione vi dia la possibilità di ricercare la felicità invece di accumulare delusioni, ti penso.


----------



## lale75 (27 Aprile 2009)

Vi ringrazio tutti...se ho avuto la forza di affrontare la cosa lo devo anche a voi, alle vostre parole, alle vostre esperienze che mi hanno fatto capire che posso sperare che le  cose per me siano diverse, con o senza di lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 grazie a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio tutti...se ho avuto la forza di affrontare la cosa lo devo anche a voi, alle vostre parole, alle vostre esperienze che mi hanno fatto capire che posso sperare che le  cose per me siano diverse, con o senza di lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tienici informati su come stai  e su come procede lale!!


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

non so se sono infelice....certo sono stanco, sfinito....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è quello che hai detto tu di quella scena di kramer vs kramer... la felicità regalata da qualcosa di inatteso. come si può spiegare quello che si sente in un momento del genere?
> la felicità è quello che abbiamo pensato magari tanti anni prima e che è rimasto impresso nella nostra memoria e poi ...si manifesta in un attimo stupendo che il nostro inconscio avverte ancor prima di noi.
> è riconoscersi.


Scrivi cose che danno il fremito della verità profonda.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scrivi cose che danno il fremito della verità profonda.


sì, Anna a volte mi tocca il cuore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2009)

Pensavo...l'infelicità l'ho proprio provata nei momenti in cui non sapevo cosa fare o non avevo la forza di reagire.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pensavo...l'infelicità l'ho proprio provata nei momenti in cui non sapevo cosa fare o non avevo la forza di reagire.


infelicità è sentirsi per la prima volta soli. forse ci vuole coraggio anche a sentirsi davvero soli senza scappare da questo dolore.
ci vuole coraggio per essere felici ma ce ne vuole anche per vivere l'infelicità fino in fondo.
in genere, chi scappa dal dolore vive solo felicità mediocri perché lo spazio che il dolore scava è un prato in cui poi crescono fiori bellissimi.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> infelicità è sentirsi per la prima volta soli. forse ci vuole coraggio anche a sentirsi davvero soli senza scappare da questo dolore.
> ci vuole coraggio per essere felici ma ce ne vuole anche per vivere l'infelicità fino in fondo.
> *in genere, chi scappa dal dolore vive solo felicità mediocri perché lo spazio che il dolore scava è un prato in cui poi crescono fiori bellissimi.*


minchia, che bella frase! è proprio vero, il dolore rende più forti (se riesci a nn sfinirti prima).


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cos'è l'infelicità?
> non riuscire a perseguire i propri sogni o non averne?
> sentirsi inadeguati in ogni situazione ?
> voler essere sempre nel posto in cui non si è?
> ...


Non lo so. Infelice quando le cose non andavano come volevo, quando i sogni si sono infranti. Ma arriva sempre un giorno nuovo e si può ricominciare. La felicità più grande quando è nata mia figlia, poi l'amore ricambiato e totalizzante.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Alex, la felicità è un attimo non una condizione.. ma puoi viverla solo se ce la hai dentro.
> l'infelicità viene troppo spesso confusa con la tristezza ma non è la stessa cosa, tanto è vero che *una persona depressa per un evento traumatico quasi sempre si riprende, mentre il depresso infelice cronico cronicizza il suo stato arrivando a diventare un egoista in senso negativo*.


Vero.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi scappa dal dolore vive solo felicità mediocri perché lo spazio che il dolore scava è un prato in cui poi crescono fiori bellissimi.


Bello...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bello...


Sarà pure bella la frase ma 'sto prato a furia di dolore dopo un po' diventa arido e secco


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Ma poi tutto sto cazzo di dolere, garantisse qualcosa!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sarà pure bella la frase ma 'sto prato a furia di dolore dopo un po' diventa arido e secco


piantaci dei cactus invece dei fiori, allora.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sarà pure bella la frase ma 'sto prato a furia di dolore dopo un po' diventa arido e secco


La vita ti offre sempre qualcosa di bello, il dolore passa, deve passare...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La vita ti offre sempre qualcosa di bello, il dolore passa, deve passare...


 Mi sembra il "Non può piovere per sempre" del Corvo. A me sembra un luogo comune, ci sono persone che vivono e moriranno nel dolore senza alcuna soluzione di continuità.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra il "Non può piovere per sempre" del Corvo. A me sembra un luogo comune, ci sono persone che vivono e moriranno nel dolore senza alcuna soluzione di continuità.


infatti.
Ci sono persone che soffrono e basta.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> Ci sono persone che soffrono e basta.


 Si, è proprio così. Come d'altronde ci sono persone che conosceranno pochissimi dolori nella loro vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra il "Non può piovere per sempre" del Corvo. A me sembra un luogo comune, ci sono persone che vivono e moriranno nel dolore senza alcuna soluzione di continuità.


il vero dolore ha una dignità immensa e non deve venire confuso con l'insoddisfazione di una vita priva di stimoli.
la vera infelicità è sprecare tempo a pensare di essere infelici. 
mare dentro mi ha cambiato molto, quando l'ho visto, tanti anni fa, come tutto su mia madre.


_Mare dentro, in alto mare - dentro, senza peso_
_nel fondo, dove si avvera il sogno: due volontà_
_che fanno vero un desiderio nell'incontro._

_Un bacio accende la vita con il fragore luminoso di una_
_saetta, il mio corpo cambiato non è_
_più il mio corpo, è come penetrare al centro_
_dell'universo:_

_L'abbraccio più infantile, e il più puro dei_
_baci fino a vederci trasformati in_
_un unico desiderio_

_Il tuo sguardo il mio sguardo, come un'eco_
_che va ripetendo, senza parole: più dentro,_
_più dentro, fino al di là del tutto, attraverso_
_il sangue e il midollo._

_Però sempre mi sveglio, mentre sempre io voglio_
_essere morto, *perché io con la mia bocca*_
_*resti sempre dentro la rete dei tuoi capelli.*_

*Ramòn Sampedro*


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il vero dolore ha una dignità immensa e non deve venire confuso con l'insoddisfazione di una vita priva di stimoli.
> la* vera infelicità è sprecare tempo a pensare di essere infelici*.
> mare dentro mi ha cambiato molto, quando l'ho visto, tanti anni fa, come tutto su mia madre.
> 
> ...


bella anna


----------



## Old matilde (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra il "Non può piovere per sempre" del Corvo. A me sembra un luogo comune, ci sono persone che vivono e moriranno nel dolore senza alcuna soluzione di continuità.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è proprio così. Come d'altronde ci sono persone che conosceranno pochissimi dolori nella loro vita.



una grande verità


----------



## Old oscar (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il vero dolore ha una dignità immensa e non deve venire confuso con l'insoddisfazione di una vita priva di stimoli.
> la vera infelicità è sprecare tempo a pensare di essere infelici.
> mare dentro mi ha cambiato molto, quando l'ho visto, tanti anni fa, come tutto su mia madre.
> 
> ...


ti riferisci al film ?

beh, come vedi, a volte basta poco. Vai a vedere un film e poi ti accorgi che è molto più di un film quello che hai visto. 
A volte bisogna saper vedere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





( ma non è un film del 2004 ? non sono poi passati tanti anni )


----------



## Amoremio (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la felicità è una cosa che hai dentro. e tu la hai per costituzione. sei di sana e robusta felicità. sei piena di felicità... non lo sai perché non conosci l'opposto.
> le persone infelici ti portano via l'energia perché sono negative. tu sei positiva anche quando hai le balle girate.
> gli infelici li riconosci perché non danno mai niente agli altri, ma prendono per loro stessi e basta.


io sono un po' così, certo poi le tranvate si pigliano.
ma non è che non si conosce l'opposto. credo che ci siano persone che, costituzionalmente, come dici tu, non hanno bisogno di cose eccelse per essere felici, mentre altre, in ogni circostanza, si concentrano su ciò che di pù o di meglio ci potrebbe essere: se due persone dei due diversi tipi si trovassero nella stessa situazione, anche se identica nei minimi particolari, una potrebbe essere felice e l'altra abissalmente infelice.
forse è la storia del bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, ma non è questione di accontentarsi o meno, è un modo di essere e di vedere la vita.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *il vero dolore ha una dignità immensa e non deve venire confuso con l'insoddisfazione di una vita priva di stimoli.*
> *la vera infelicità è sprecare tempo a pensare di essere infelici. *


Sono d'accordo. 
Sull'insoddisfazione e la mancanza di stimoli io sono convinto di una cosa:  a volte bastano poche parole, una riflessione improvvisa ed imprevista... e allora magari si sblocca qualcosa, e cambi prospettiva...iniizi a guardare le cose in modo diverso. E le cose quando capita questo,  iniziano a girare in un modo diverso, probabilmente migliore e nella direzione auspicata (o che magari auspicata non era). Nel verso "giusto" insomma... e nella direzione che vuoi.  Perche’ il cervello dentro di noi e il mondo fuori di noi, funzonano così.


----------



## Old oscar (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Sull'insoddisfazione e la mancanza di stimoli io sono convinto di una cosa: a volte bastano poche parole, una riflessione improvvisa ed imprevista... e allora magari si sblocca qualcosa, e cambi prospettiva...iniizi a guardare le cose in modo diverso. E le cose quando capita questo, iniziano a girare in un modo diverso, probabilmente migliore e nella direzione auspicata (o che magari auspicata non era). Nel verso "giusto" insomma... e nella direzione che vuoi. Perche’ il cervello dentro di noi e il mondo fuori di noi, funzonano così.


la penso esattamente come te. E penso che avvenga proprio così. 
Forse l'ostacolo maggiore è " lasciare " che avvenga. E l'ostacolo più grande, molte volte, siamo noi stessi.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Sull'insoddisfazione e la mancanza di stimoli io sono convinto di una cosa: a volte bastano poche parole, una riflessione improvvisa ed imprevista... e allora magari si sblocca qualcosa, e cambi prospettiva...iniizi a guardare le cose in modo diverso. E le cose quando capita questo, iniziano a girare in un modo diverso, probabilmente migliore e nella direzione auspicata (o che magari auspicata non era). Nel verso "giusto" insomma... e nella direzione che vuoi. Perche’ il cervello dentro di noi e il mondo fuori di noi, funzonano così.


la scena finale di le notti di cabiria di fellini è straordinaria..
la masina, dopo aver perso tutto, vede passare una comitiva di gente di circo e qualcosa in loro la riporta in vita...


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te. E penso che avvenga proprio così.
> *Forse l'ostacolo maggiore è " lasciare " che avvenga*. E l'ostacolo più grande, molte volte, siamo noi stessi.


_ Let it be._
Io direi quasi sempre siamo noi stessi. Questo non vuol dire che sia facile, semmai il contrario.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te. E penso che avvenga proprio così.
> *Forse l'ostacolo maggiore è " lasciare " che avvenga. E l'ostacolo più grande, molte volte, siamo noi stessi*.


togli il forse: è così.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la scena finale di le notti di cabiria di fellini è straordinaria..
> la masina, dopo aver perso tutto, vede passare una comitiva di gente di circo e qualcosa in loro la riporta in vita...


 Si, vero! L'esatto contrario della scena di morte e dissoluzione con cui si chiude "La dolce vita".


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono un po' così, certo poi le tranvate si pigliano.
> ma non è che non si conosce l'opposto. credo che ci siano persone che, costituzionalmente, come dici tu, non hanno bisogno di cose eccelse per essere felici, mentre altre, in ogni circostanza, si concentrano su ciò che di pù o di meglio ci potrebbe essere: se due persone dei due diversi tipi si trovassero nella stessa situazione, anche se identica nei minimi particolari, una potrebbe essere felice e l'altra abissalmente infelice.
> forse è la storia del bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, ma non è questione di accontentarsi o meno, è un modo di essere e di vedere la vita.


ciao amore ciao!
chi è che la cantava?
adesso la cerco.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra il "Non può piovere per sempre" del Corvo. A me sembra un luogo comune, ci sono persone che vivono e moriranno nel dolore senza alcuna soluzione di continuità.


Sarà anche un luogo comune ma non si può vivere solo e unicamente di dolore, sempre che il dolore non sia dentro, in quel caso il cambiamento può avvenire solo dentro di noi.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

trovata! è di tenco. che bella che è 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IooDUh2Y0mg


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sarà anche un luogo comune ma non si può vivere solo e unicamente di dolore, sempre che il dolore non sia dentro, in quel caso il cambiamento può avvenire solo dentro di noi.


l'alchimia di saper trasformare il male in bene.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sarà anche un luogo comune *ma non si può vivere solo e unicamente di dolore*, sempre che il dolore non sia dentro, in quel caso il cambiamento può avvenire solo dentro di noi.


 Questo non evita che tanta gente ha vissuto vive e vivrà esattamente così.


----------



## MK (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo non evita che tanta gente ha vissuto vive e vivrà esattamente così.


MM quando si sta male, in quel senso, bisognerebbe chiedere aiuto. Cercando di cambiare (o di accettare) le situazioni che ci portano a stare male.


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'alchimia di saper trasformare il male in bene.


 
merce rara, ma gran culo chi ce l'ha


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

io felice lo sono stato, quando avevo sogni e capacità, sentivo che avevo il mondo nelle mie mani e tutto quello che volevo potevo. Purtroppo le belle sensazioni sono troppo facilmente distruggibili, perchè a dirla tutta ci vuole una buona dose di fiducia nella vita per essere davvero felici, chi si mette una corazza per non farsi ferire mai potrà gioire, adesso io non solo ho una corazza, ma direttamente uin sarcofago addosso.


----------



## lorelai (4 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> infelicità è sentirsi per la prima volta soli. forse ci vuole coraggio anche a sentirsi davvero soli senza scappare da questo dolore.



Ecco, io a tratti ho le vertigini, per la solitudine che sento.

Io sono stata felice, ma sempre per fattori esterni.

Un paio di anni fa ero nella città che amavo, con la persona che amavo, facevo più o meno il lavoro dei miei sogni e coltivavo le mie passioni. Quello è stato il periodo più felice della mia vita. Uno stato di grazia. Ma per capirlo davvero ho dovuto aspettare l'anno successivo, in cui sono rimasta per mesi disoccupata, lui è andato all'estero e la mia migliore amica si è ammalata.

Se devo ricordare per immagini...

 Una domenica mattina verso i 12 anni, a fare le frittelle nella cucina inondata di sole con mia mamma.
 Una serata in una bettola di Lisbona con la mia amica.
 La prima volta che lui mi ha preso la mano in pubblico, dopo essere stati non-coppia per mesi e mesi.
 La prima volta in cui sono riuscita a dirgli "Io ti amo", e lui mi ha risposto "Anch'io".
 Molti dei viaggi che ho fatto con lui.

 Smetto, perchè tutto questo mi ricorda quanto io mi senta desolata adesso...


----------



## Old amarax (5 Maggio 2009)

Ho avuto il tempo di leggere questo 3d.
Credo che essere infelici sia desiderare, avere bisogno di  qualcosa che non puoi avere. Volerlo con un'intensità tale che il senza è inconcepibile.
Sai i bambini che ti piantano una grana infinita per un giocattolo, un giornalino o un gelato? manifestano la loro infelicità. Già perchè per loro quello che viene vietato è molto di più. E' la prova che non li ami, che c'è un limite oltre il quale non ottengono niente.
Poi capiscono il perchè non gli è stato dato. Ma quel limite non va giù.
Questo da piccoli.
Da grande? uguale. La differenza è che non si sbattono i piedi, non si urla nè si strepita ma l'ifelicità è dentro.
Se parliamo di cose non tangibili è peggio.
Se la nostra infelicità dipende da qualcun altro è paranoia.
Mi sa che mi sono incartata.
O no?


----------

